# Favorite December/holiday/Christmas songs.



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I know that some folks prefer the sound of a boys choir singing O Holy Night in a candlelit gothic cathedral, but nothing gives me joy like this version of Sleigh Ride. It's as if The Shaggs are related to Leroy Anderson.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

As far as Christmas music goes, this is as good as it gets:


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

As an early U2 fan.....back before they hit big in North America.....I still have a love of their version of "Christmas (baby please come home)" Sorry to those who detest this band. I can't stand anything after Joshua tree if it helps. EARLY U2 fan.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

__





Loading…






youtube.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh's Christmas Blues


Santa says not to get your hopes up this year, he knows where you've been on the internet! So, here are some tune suggestions to sooth your soul: 1. Presents for Christmas -Solomon Burke 2. Santa Claus is Coming- Ray Charles 3. Winter Wonderland -Annie Lennox 4. Thank God It's Christmas- Queen...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

For me, White Christmas and I’ll be home for Christmas :
Pretty nostalgic, I know…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Anything but "Little Drummer Boy." I really dislike that song. FWIW, here's words and chords for a whole bunch of songs that are NOT "Little Drummer Boy."



http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/Christmas.pdf


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Pogues - Fairytale of New York.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I've always had a soft spot for this one!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Santa Claus Likes Rich Kids Better


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've recently been collecting Christmas albums in vinyl. I like the different interpretations artists do with the songs. I guess Christmas albums are extra income for them. 
The song that I like being interpreted the most is "The Christmas Song".


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The Charlie Brown's Christmas album is #1 for me.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Is this not the guitars CANADA forum? It just isn't Christmas until I hear this.


----------



## Guitarantula (Dec 21, 2020)

This isn’t exactly a Christmas carol, but who can’t see the imagery of these great lyrics, not to mention Gord’s great fingerpicking


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> I've recently been collecting Christmas albums in vinyl. I like the different interpretations artists do with the songs. I guess Christmas albums are extra income for them.
> The song that I like being interpreted the most is "The Christmas Song".


This version has several things to recommend it beside Mel and Judy. Mel sings a newly-written verse for it that I haven't heard elsewhere and Judy slips up on a lyric and Mel points it out on-camera. Neither of them were known to back down from a snit so I can only imagine the exchange after the filming.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Coupla faves from XTC.


----------



## diyfabtone (Mar 9, 2016)

Mele Kalikimaka!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


I also like Honeymoon Suite's faithful cover.

[h://video]


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Doug Gifford said:


> This version has several things to recommend it beside Mel and Judy. Mel sings a newly-written verse for it that I haven't heard elsewhere and Judy slips up on a lyric and Mel points it out on-camera. Neither of them were known to back down from a snit so I can only imagine the exchange after the filming.


That was awesome! I'm not a fan of Mel at all, and adult Judy is hit or miss for me. But the last verse where they sing harmony.... _that_ is a 30 second masterclass in duet singing. Judy hold the melody, and Mel sings _perfect _harmony above, below, and inside the melody. F'n awesome. Maybe Judge Harry T. Stone was right about Mr. Torme.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

This one, and always only this one:


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Wardo said:


> The Pogues - Fairytale of New York.


It took way too many replies to find this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Too much, too soon.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Chito said:


> I've recently been collecting Christmas albums in vinyl. I like the different interpretations artists do with the songs. I guess Christmas albums are extra income for them.
> The song that I like being interpreted the most is "The Christmas Song".


My parents have every Christmas album from the 70’s and 80’s o vinyl. Artists that I’d never listen to, but really loved their Christmas albums. Probably as I grew up with it as a kid. I will only admit to liking Roger Whitticker‘s or Andy Williams albums here as nobody knows me lol.

As a side note, I read an interview with an artist years ago (don’t remember who) that said he did a Christmas album for contract purposes. So if you had a deal with Reprise for 4 albums in 5 years, it was an easy and cheap way to meet your obligations, especially if you were looking to jump labels for a better deal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ll jump in around Dec 18.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Too much, too soon.


----------



## markdoe (Jan 5, 2022)

Slash Halford Bonham Lukather!






Though Marc Bonilla does all the heavy lifting guitar-wise


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I worked with an asshole that would switch his job radio to Christmas songs as soon as was humanly possible, which I want to say was somewhere around mid November. I still hate that guy and I still hate Christmas music.

To be blunt, I hate the whole bloody affair.

Bah humbug.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I worked with an asshole that would switch his job radio to Christmas songs as soon as was humanly possible, which I want to say was somewhere around mid November. I still hate that guy and I still hate Christmas music.
> 
> To be blunt, I hate the whole bloody affair.
> 
> Bah humbug.


I tolerate X-mas.

Our tree goes up Dec 18 and comes down before January.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I carry a large stone in my pocket to throw at people who play xmas music before December 01. I call it my jingle bell rock.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I carry a large stone in my pocket to throw at people who play xmas music before December 01. I call it my jingle bell rock.


You really can't escape it in our society. Retail marketing pretty much ensures that.

I try to keep it to a minimum my home. It's a bit of a balancing act as my Missus still likes decorating et cetera. Were it not for her and my daughter, you probably would never know it was X-mas walking into the house.


----------



## sus2 (6 mo ago)

The Season's Upon Us | Dropkick Murphys 🎄🔔🍀


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[h://video]


----------



## Jedd85 (3 mo ago)

nonreverb said:


> The Charlie Brown's Christmas album is #1 for me.


I'll second that. I have it on repeat most of the season. Vince Guaraldi is one of my favorite jazz pianists.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Jedd85 said:


> I'll second that. I have it on repeat most of the season. Vince Guaraldi is one of my favorite jazz pianists.


Agreed!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It is there a song, "I'll Be Glad When It's Over"?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> It is there a song, "I'll Be Glad When It's Over"?


If not, there should be.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't believe this went on for 3 pages but heres my fav December song. Tried to find the cheesiest vid possible and here it is.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Not a song, but quintessential Christmas music for me is Handel's Messiah.

If I had to pick a non-Pogues song it'd be:


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Wow ... i guess it's that time again 'eh ...

I always like to break out the "Merry Axemas" tunes!
Also love the "Vince Guaraldi Trio" album as well.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So I was Spotifying last night and was in the mood for some classical Christmas tunes. This was the first playlist song, Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kiré Suite troika. Do you think in my pre slumber stages I could place the familiar melody? I believe it has cinematic connections besides the holiday song link. Can you place it? 

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

leftysg said:


> Can you place it?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

"A Baby Changes Everything" Faith Hill. I think her version is 'way overproduced but the poem is lovely. I'd love to hear a version with one great singer and a guitarist who understands accompaniment.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I came across this accidentally and out of season listening to surf music one day but quickly added it to my Christmas playlist. The guitar parts are what make it for me, I believe it's a Jazzmaster.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Milkman said:


> If not, there should be.


A fella could do a rewrite of "I'll be Glad When You're Dead, You Rascal You."


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This has been one I always enjoy at this time of the passing year, but I can't imagine a group of current artists, that I'd recognize,,who could pull this collaboration off. 

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Greg Lake and friends...

[h://video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Um...maybe not this particular version.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Um...maybe not this particular version.


I had to Google, didn't recognize Robert, never heard of Toyah.... she's got a eclectic body of work. She even recorded Echo Beach, but it just feels wrong.

I prefer Lou Ann Barton's cover:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@Paul M Yeah, they're an acquired taste, but weird fun kind of appeals to me.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the slow bluesy feel to this one. One could jam along.

[h://video]


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)




----------

